# Opinions on best cold/wet weather fishing gloves



## jackstar

I know this isn't technically fishing tackle but there isn't really another forum on here that fits this question. I am still looking for the "Holy Grail" of fishing gloves that allow my fingers free movement but dont get soaking wet in Nov-March wet and cold weather. Does anyone have a strong preference for a type of glove that they really like for these conditions? I have usually used wool with half fingers and a hood to pull over them. Are there better options? I really appreciate any and all opinions on this subject. My fingers do too!

JS


----------



## jerrob

Glacier Glove, Pro Angler model.

Good luck,
J


----------



## Robert Holmes

I just buy the cheap cloth ones, yes they will get wet so I carry a few extra pairs with me. When they get all fishy smelling I toss them. I buy the leather gloves for ice fishing and wear the cloth ones as liners and they work well. I usually do not wear gloves until winter sets in and I have to wear them.


----------



## mcfish

I love my Simms fingerless gloves. They were a little pricey at $35, but make up for it in warmth. 

Actually, now that I think of it, I need a spare pair. Thanks for the reminder.

Edit: just checked the Simms site and mine are called the Freestone half finger gloves. I didn't realize they had several different types. I think I need a couple of pairs. And the prices on the site are considerably cheaper than what I paid at the fly shop.

Oh, and a new Simms flask will be on the way also.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard

mcfish said:


> I love my Simms fingerless gloves. They were a little pricey at $35, but make up for it in warmth.
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, I need a spare pair. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Edit: just checked the Simms site and mine are called the Freestone half finger gloves. I didn't realize they had several different types. I think I need a couple of pairs. And the prices on the site are considerably cheaper than what I paid at the fly shop.
> 
> Oh, and a new Simms flask will be on the way also.


I fish year round, in all conditions, and use these too. In the winter I wear up sized gortex mittens over them going back & forth to the shanty and just use the Simms inside for fishing. I don't know why they work so well but they do.


----------



## eino fishere

Good topic, I was wondering this yesterday when I was fishing in the rain. maybe I'll try the above mentioned gloves. I bring 2 or 3 pairs of the mechanics type gloves and jus swap them out but that can be a pain. I use a small boat so I usually have to stuff the back ups in my pockets to keep em dry. I'd be willing to throw down some $$.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish_AK

Have a pair of fingerless kenai gloves. They work well but fingers still get cold. I ve basically accepted that when I fish cold open water my hands are cold. If in the boat coffee and propane heater helps big time. On the river fall, winter, or spring I use hot hands.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin' Wizard

I also will pop a hand warmer or two and stuff them in a pocket. If your fingers get cold, warm them up before they get numb and you'll be Ok unless you have circulation problems. Another thing that helps is to use a large body warmer and put it inside your coat. If you keep your core temperature up and a warm hat on, the extremities will usually be fine.

Learned the hard way in the infantry....


----------



## fish_AK

Fishin' Wizard said:


> I also will pop a hand warmer or two and stuff them in a pocket. If your fingers get cold, warm them up before they get numb and you'll be Ok unless you have circulation problems. Another thing that helps is to use a large body warmer and put it inside your coat. If you keep your core temperature up and a warm hat on, the extremities will usually be fine.
> 
> Learned the hard way in the infantry....


I also learned the hard way as an11b in ak.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin' Wizard

fish_AK said:


> I also learned the hard way as an11b in ak.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Then you should be used to cold fingers!!! Suck it up soldier!!! LOL


----------



## fish_AK

I adapt and overcome. I also utilize any and all available resources in order to make the mission a success.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## twowack

fish_AK said:


> I adapt and overcome. I also utilize any and all available resources in order to make the mission a success.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Hey fish is that technically speaking.:lol: Or did you mean the complexity of the situation is when generalizing two participles of the configuration.:yikes::lol:


----------



## Mags

Full fingered neoprene gloves and half finger wool gloves, sometimes a combo of the two depending on what kind of specific fishing I'm doing, have worked just dandy for me for years, and not all that expensive for either one.


----------



## fish_AK

twowack said:


> Hey fish is that technically speaking.:lol: Or did you mean the complexity of the situation is when generalizing two participles of the configuration.:yikes::lol:


Uhh ya that, lol.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JJ Mac

I never could find the holy grail in gloves. I will check out the Simms some of you like so well.

For me, I could never find a balance between warmth and restictiveness. What I do is wear a warm pair of mittens to get me to and from where I am going. Once there, I put a glove on the hand that will be holding the fishing rod and the other hand stays bare handed. That leaves me free to open bails and do what I need to do to fish. I keep a handwarmer in my coat pocket and whenever I get the chance, I put my bare hand in the pocket. If my hands get really cold I take a break and put the mittens back on for a while. As said above, I will also dress plenty warm everywhere else to help keep my core temperature up.

The Michael Jackson one glove technique works great for hunting as well for triggers and bowstrings releases.


----------



## steely74

All I'm gonna say is a wet wool glove is better than no glove, can't really say that for any other material...


----------



## jackstar

Thanks for all of these great replies. I guess we're all in about the same boat, although there are some good ideas here i will look into. Just getting ready for those cold, *****ty days on the Saginaw when the walleyes are biting! Thanks again.

JS


----------



## bobcolenso

I love these gloves!!! I use them from November through April. They're neoprene, so they'll keep your hands dry.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Neoprene-Fishing-Gloves/product/73534/

They have a small finger hole for your forefinger for casting (spinning gear), and a small hole for your thumb. Some thin glove liners (which I cut off the forefinger on the right hand) and my hands are warm _enough _so that cold hands are not an issue. I get the XL size because the large are a bit tight with liners under them.


----------



## twowack

Ive been using the cheap neoprene gloves they had at wally world and the thing about neoprene even if my fingers get wet they seem to keep my fingers warm, AS mentioned anything is better than none but I like the neoprene the best.good luck!


----------



## tsr770

I've become a big fan of rag wool glove/mittens, like was said, a wet wool glove is better than no glove. If they're soaked just wring them out and go. I've been using these for the past couple years and love them. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...wool+glove&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------

